# BW training Q's



## Tony Starks (Dec 15, 2002)

I have a few Q's on BW exercises, i currently know of a few programs of BW training that are suppose to be pretty good and they are:

1. Body By Fish (trainingforstrength.com)

2. Bas Rutten's conditioning tape series

3. Matt Freuy's combat conditioning

 Now i heard good and bad things about these programs. I just wanted to know if any of u folks have tried either of these programs  and how u liked them, also if u have tried another BW  program that worked feel free to drop the name and results by.

                any info would be appreciated,
                                                    T.S.


----------



## Elfan (Dec 15, 2002)

Out of curiosity, why are you only interested in Body Weight programs?


----------



## Tony Starks (Dec 15, 2002)

well the reason why i am interested in BW prog's is mainly because im a starving college student and most of the gyms around here are pretty high up there, also im struggling to pay for my martial art training.  Another reason is i hate going to the gym, not sure why, i just dont like going.

                       -T.S.


----------



## Elfan (Dec 16, 2002)

Hmm too bad your college doesn't provide you with some sort of gym, most of them do.

I can understand why you don't like them though, some werid people there.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Dec 16, 2002)

Go with Body by Fish (a.k.a. "Scrapper").  He has posted a lot of FREE info on his site.  Matt Furey's 'Combat Conditioning' exercises are also great, but they are not free.

I don't like working out a the gym either.  I prefer to workout a home.  I do all bodyweight.  I only own 3 pieces of equipment:  a power tower (a piece of equipment that allows me to do pull-ups, dips, and push-ups); an ab wheel (the old school version, NOT the newer versions like the 'ab roller' and such); and a wrist roller.  In the future, I'll invest in some resistance bands to add more 'weight' to my routines.

Much success to you and your training my friend.


----------

